# Da dầu nên dùng cushion hay kem nền trang điểm?



## ynmiraheal (7/2/20)

Cushion hay kem nền đều là những lựa chọn không thể thiếu để tạo lớp nền trang điểm đều màu và sáng mịn. Bất kể da dầu hay có mụn thâm, cushion và kem nền đều đảm bảo độ che phủ tốt, điểm cộng với khả năng tích hợp chống nắng và dưỡng da. Vậy da dầu nên dùng cushion hay kem nền? So sánh ưu điểm – nhược điểm cụ thể của cushion và kem nền dưới đây.

*1. Cushion là gì?*
Về bản chất, cushion (hay còn gọi là phấn nước) là một hộp phấn đựng kem nền, kem nền dạng lỏng được giữ nhờ một lớp mút. Cushion ra đời từ năm 2008 bởi tập đoàn mỹ phẩm lớn nhất Hàn Quốc mang tên Amore Pacific và bắt đầu xâm chiếm thị trường Việt Nam từ năm 2012. Về cơ bản, cấu tạo của cushion gồm một miếng bọt biển đựng kem BB/CC dạng lỏng. Ngoài kem nền, các hãng còn áp dụng cấu tạo cushion cho màu má, chì kẻ mắt, che khuyết điểm, son môi…
Nếu bạn muốn lấy kem nền thì chỉ cần dặm nhẹ lên miếng bông phấn vào và táp táp lên da. Về cấu tạo, cushion khá giống Foundation, BB cream hay CC Cream. Ưu điểm của cushion là có công dụng tích hợp 3 trong 1: kem nền, kem che khuyết điểm, kem chống nắng và các thành phần dưỡng da, cấp ẩm. Do đó, khi cách dùng cushion để trang điểm sẽ tạo lớp mỏng nhẹ và độ che phủ không quá cao.

_





Cushion được nghiên cứu và không ngừng cải tiến với nhiều phiên bản, công dụng_​
*Ưu điểm của phấn nước cushion*
Cushion nhanh chóng chiếm được lợi thế trong việc trang điểm với các ưu điểm:

Siêu mỏng và nhẹ; giúp làn da sáng đẹp tự nhiên.
Dễ thẩm thấu vào da, bám dính nhanh và lâu hơn.
Phần lớn cushion đều được tích hợp chỉ số chống nắng
Tạo cảm giác mát dịu và giữ ẩm cho da lâu hơn.
Hạn chế nếp nhăn, vết rãnh trên da.
Các lỗ chân lông dễ thở hơn, thoáng khí hơn.
Không cần cho thử lên tay để kiểm tra.
Tiện dụng khi cần dặm lại lớp trang điểm.
Tiết kiệm thời gian khi trang điểm.
*Nhược điểm của cushion*
Có ý kiến cho rằng cushion quá mỏng, không che được khuyết điểm và luôn bóng loáng lên như láng dầu vì cushion chứa nước. Tuy nhiên, do được sản xuất ở Hàn, họ có những tiêu chí riêng về vẻ đẹp và mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc sản xuất ra là để phù hợp với làn da của họ – vốn được chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng và coi trọng quy trình skincare (chăm sóc da) hàng ngày.
Vì vậy, để dùng được cushion, da bạn phải ở mức khá ổn, không trắng sáng thì cũng phải mịn màng, ít khuyết điểm, ít mụn. Nếu có nhiều khuyết điểm như mụn, sẹo, hoặc nếp nhăn sâu, bạn cần kết hợp cushion với che khuyết điểm.
Ngoài ra, cushion được đánh giá là phù hợp hơn với các cô nàng tone da sáng. Có lẽ vì xuất xứ tại Hàn Quốc với màu da người Hàn trắng hơn các nước khác nên tone phấn cũng được điều chỉnh phù hợp với xứ Hàn. Với các cô nàng da đen hẳn thì khó mà có thể chọn được loại cushion phù hợp.

_





Sử dụng bông phấn có đầu nhọn để dễ dàng đánh cusion hơn tại các vùng da khuất_​*2. Kem nền là gì?*
Kem nền là một loại mỹ phẩm được dùng trong trang điểm và chúng ta thường hay nghe nói đến kem nền che khuyết điểm nhỏ trên mặt, bước này quan trọng không thể thiếu để giúp làn da chị em mịn màng, tự tin hơn. Nhiều người bị nhầm lẫn giữa kem nền và kem lót, nhưng thật sự 2 loại này không giống nhau. Nếu xét về mặt che phủ khuyết điểm thì kem nền có tác dụng che khuyết điểm tốt hơn, kem lót chỉ giúp da hồng hào tự nhiên nhưng lại không có tác dụng che khuyết điểm.
Ngày nay, nhiều loại kem nền còn được tích hợp thêm chỉ số chống nắng và thành phần dưỡng da nhiều hơn. Kết cấu kem nền khá đặc để đảm bảo độ che phủ tốt. Có đa dạng các loại kem nền như:

*Foundation*: là loại kem nền truyền thống với công dụng chính là che khuyết điểm rất tốt.
*BB Cream*: Tích hợp thành phần dưỡng nhiều hơn, kết cấu đặc, thường tích hợp cả chống nắng.
*CC cream*: có tác dụng tương tự như BB Cream nhưng nhờ thành phần chứa nhiều vitamin E và C nên CC Cream giúp điều chỉnh sắc tố da tốt hơn kem BB.
*DD Cream*: là sự kết hợp của BB cream và CC cream, vừa dưỡng da vừa chỉnh sắc tố da tốt, đảm bảo độ che phủ cao.
*Cushion*: cũng là một dạng kem nền nhưng ở dạng lỏng nhất nên độ che phủ chỉ ở mức tương đối, tạo hiệu ứng trang điểm tự nhiên mà không gây bí da.
_





Kem nền có độ che phủ cao, giữ lớp trang điểm bền lâu trên da_​
*Ưu điểm của kem nền*
Ưu điểm lớn nhất của kem nền là đảm bảo khả năng che khuyết điểm tốt với:

Bọng mắt
Vết thâm, nám, tàn nhang
mụn trứng cá li ti
Da bị mẩn đỏ
Ngoài ra, kem nền không gây ra hiệu ứng bóng trên da sau khi sử dụng. Do đó, da khô hay da dầu đều có thể dung kem nền trang điểm. Về độ bền màu, kem nền giữ lớp trang điểm lâu trôi hơn, ít bóng nhờn hơn. Vì vậy, kem nền thường được sử dụng trong một số dịp quan trọng cần sự chỉn chu về mặt hình ảnh như: chụp ảnh thời trang, dự tiệc cưới, chụp ảnh ngoài trời…

*Nhược điểm của kem nền*
Do có kết cấu đặc nên kem nền sẽ khiến bí lỗ chân lông. Với các cô nàng da dầu, sử dụng kem nền trong thời gian dài có thể gây mụn. Hơn nữa, kem nền cũng rất ít tone màu, chủ yếu có 2 tone cơ bản là Natural (tự nhiên) và Light ( tone sáng). Do đó, các cô nàng da sậm màu, da ngăm phải tìm đến các loại kem nền xuất xứ từ châu Âu mới phù hợp.

*3. Da dầu nên dùng cushion hay kem nền trang điểm?*
*Cushion thích hợp hơn về sự tiện dụng*
Với thiết kế tiện dụng, nhỏ gọn kèm bông phấn, lớp nền đánh bằng cushion có thể được dặm lại rất dễ dàng. Đây là điểm cộng lớn nhất mà các loại kem nền truyền thống hay BB cream phải chào thua cushion khi xét về sự tiện lợi nên dùng cushion hay kem nền.
Nhiều người chia sẻ rằng khá bất tiện khi đi làm, mặt bị đổ dầu, trôi lớp trang điểm nhưng không thể dặm lại kem nền hay BB cream được. Các loại phấn phủ chỉ giải quyết tình trạng dầu thừa, dù đánh nhiều lớp vẫn xuất hiện tình trạng loang lổ trên da. Cushion với kết cấu mỏng nhẹ dễ tán và khả năng kiềm dầu tốt, bạn có thể dặm lại bất cứ lúc nào.







Cushion với thiết kể nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng khi cần dặm lại lớp trang điểm mà không sợ loang lổ​*Dùng cushion an toàn cho làn da hơn*
Nhược điểm lớn của kem nền để bạn phải suy nghĩ nên dùng cushion hay kem nền chính là gây bí bít ở lỗ chân lông khá nhiều. Khi trang điểm lên bạn thường có cảm giác nặng mặt khi trang điểm bằng kem nền, lúc tẩy trang cũng cần cẩn thận hơn để có thể có thể tẩy sạch kem nền để tránh bị mụn.
Còn cushion, đây là dòng sản phẩm kết hợp cả trang điểm và dưỡng da, Nếu làn da của bạn không có quá nhiều khuyết điểm thì việc nên dùng cushion hay kem nền thì chắc chắn cushion là một lựa chọn khá hoàn hảo cho những cô nàng công sở muốn trang điểm nhanh trước khi đi làm, yêu cầu cũng không quá cầu kỳ.

*Da dầu nên dùng cushion hằng ngày*
Nhìn chung, nên dùng cushion hay kem nền hằng ngày thì da dầu nên dùng phấn nước hơn bởi vì tính đa di năng của nó. Trong khi da dầu thường làm cho lớp makeup bị xấu đi sau một tgian. Tình trạng make up với kem nền thì bạn chỉ có thể dặm lại phấn phủ, còn đối với Phấn nước thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể dặm lại bất cứ khi nào mong muốn. Tất nhiên kem nền cũng có những loại chuyên dụng cho da dầu nhưng có thể bạn chỉ nên dùng kem nền khi cần makeup cầu kỳ. Với mục đích trang điểm hằng ngày thì vẫn nên chọn cushion.







Nên dùng cushion hay kem nền? Cushion là lựa chọn tốt hơn để sử dụng hằng ngày​
*Da dầu nên chọn kem nền khi cần trang điểm đậm*
Những chuyên viên make-up cũng cho rằng khi đánh được một lớp nền hoàn hảo có nghĩa đã thành công trong khoảng 70% cho một lần trang điểm. Ưu điểm lớn nhất của các dòng kem nền đó chính là độ che phủ trên da vô cùng hoàn hảo, độ bám và bền màu hơn. Do đó, nếu cần trang điểm cho một buổi chụp hình hay dự tiệc, nên dùng cushion hay kem nền thì chắc chắn là kem nền rồi.


----------

